# Listen, Please



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

About a year ago I was diagnosed with Diabetic Neuropathy (pain from diabetes) after a few months the pain medicine didn't help much, so I took more of it. I even took some from someone else that wasn't prescribed for me. Needless to say, that was a very bad idea. I didn't know I was also siezure active, until I ran out of one of these painkillers.

A little over a week ago I was sitting at my computer, just about to get up, when bam, the next thing I know, it's about 3 hours later, I had went through the house like a Tazmanian Devil, (knocking things down all over) went to the bathroom before I wanted to and chewed off a decent part of my tougne. I spent the last week in the hospital, 4 days in a regular room and 4 days in the detox unit of the Phsych unit, my choice.

*MY LESSON IS THIS, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE TAKE MEDICINE EXACTLY AS IT WAS WRITTEN FOR YOU, DON'T CHANGE YOUR OWN PRESCRIPTION AND DO NOT BORROW MEDICINE FROM OTHERS JUST BECAUSE IT MAKES YOUR PAIN GO AWAY. WHAT HAPPENED TO ME CAN HAPPEN TO YOU. MY PENALTY? I CAN'T DRIVE UNTIL I AM SIEZURE FREE FOR 6 MONTHS, WHICH I MAY NEVER BE. i AM ALSO MISSING (BESIDES PART OF MY TOUGNE, A GOOD PORTION OF MY MEMORY WICH IS SLOWLY COMING BACK. I HAVE ALSO LOST OVER 40 POUNDS IN A WEEK.*
Sorry for the rant, I just wanted everyone to know the danger.

MIckey Garlock

P.S. I realize there are to many people to mention because I have ****ed off so many over the last year, bad disposition is another side effect of some of the meds I was taking, but I would like to apologise to quite a few people, 1st on the list would be Bob Lincoln, your products are top notch and you have always been fair in your pricing and all I can do is offer my appolgies, it's all I have. I do not race HO's anymore so I have nothing to gain by saying I'm sorry except maybe a little respect for myself witch is very low right now. I have a long ways to go with meetings and physchs and so forth, but maybe, I can crawl up out of this hole in the future and get back to living again.

Thanks.

Freakin memory loss:

Also appologies to Deane Wapole for some of the arguments that were my fault. I'm sure you are a nice guy, as was I at the races before I got stupid with the meds.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow.... bad break there Mickey. 
Stay strong and God Bless!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have been on pain meds for 3 years now,not looking forward to withdrawals after surgery and recovery is done.God bless and keep you.
Christian


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Mickey,

Wow, man...You sure know how to get peoples attention!
You may feel really low right now, but you have surely put your feet upon the high road to recovery and healing. 

The main difference between stumbling blocks and paving stones is simply how we employ them! Please keep this in mind.

You are a man of integrity, Mickey. Thank you for sharing your story.

Blessed be,

joez


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Stay strong in your faith, I can only imagine your pain. Although I am Elileptic I've never had a grand mal seizure to that extent.


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

They tell me I'm lucky I remembered to breathe. I'd like to think it was a life changing event.


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

*Get Well*

Hi Mickey,:wave:

Wishing you well and for a full recovery. Sorry to hear things have been so ruff for ya too! 
As I do not, I hope you hold no grudges either cause forgiveness is a character of the highest integrety. 
If you want, don;t hesitate to write...
You sound as though you are doing the right things on your way to a full recovery.
Godspeed,forgiveness,my thoughts and wishes for your full recovery.:thumbsup:

Friends,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

To reach a high plateau you usually have to go through a valley first. Sounds like you are following the right path. I guess it took a fair bit of courage to post your story, thanks.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*WTG Mickey....*

You've taken a big step. I wish you all the best as you carry on with the rest of your life. Remember, slow and steady wins the *real* race. nd


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

TJetTom

Sorry

I had forgotten your name, thanks for the well wishes, I have no reason to hold any grudges against you, it's the other way around, you should hate me for what I did to that body, for which I profoundly apologise.

I'm still remembering names and other things and having memory trouble. Checking myself into Detox was rough, but the right step, unfortuneately, I detoxed the 2 nights befor I went to the hospital, so that was rough. But all is well now. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Mick,

I'm sort of dealing with that problem now, Vicoden withdrawls after my botched ankle surgery. The problem I have is that the ibuprophen I'm taking now is destroying my livery, so I'm living in the world of pain you probably know well. I have a liver surgery scheduled for later this fall after they try other methods of fixing this non-invasively. No seizures here but I have some residual problems after the post surgical stroke. I would like to say I know your pain, but the pain I know isn't even close to yours. Just take one day at a time, don't do too much and do what you can very well.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Peace always be with you brother, we've all gone off some with no excuse.. ( Did I say me?) We'll send up a lot of prayer for ya and know your amongst friends..


Dave


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Actually, I'm blessed, I have no bad effects from the withdrawls and the only real pain I have is in my left shoulder from banging around the house like a Tasmanian Devil or bouncing off of the floor a few times. The only other pain I have is from biting part of my tongue off, which, after looking at some of my past posts, I can probably do without all of it anyway.


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Mickey, 
What ever you do,please don't get down on yourself! I respect your courage and integrety that you have shown by doing the right thing for yourself.You deserve to look forward with a positive outlook. Your integrety has earned yourself many friends in the hobby.Forget the past and revel in the future.

Friends,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mickey,
Hang in there. Had a nephew who went through a similar experience with prescription drugs a year ago which eventually set of an asthma attack that nearly took him out. A hard way to learn but at least he was able to get his act back together and get the monkey off his back. It's taken sometime but that's a small price to pay considering the option he could have faced. 
Welcome back! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Tjettom said:


> Mickey,
> What ever you do,please don't get down on yourself! I respect your courage and integrety that you have shown by doing the right thing for yourself.You deserve to look forward with a positive outlook. Your integrety has earned yourself many friends in the hobby.Forget the past and revel in the future.
> 
> Friends,
> Tjettom Baker


Mickey,

While I have not been a part of nor seen what occurred in your past the one thing I can offer is exactly what Tjettom stated:

"Forget the past and revel in the future."

A big part of forgiveness and seeming forgiveness from others starts with forgiving yourself. I'm not talking about arrogance or pridefulness - I'm talking about looking at things from the perspective of this:

How can any recalling of and dragging out the old stuff that has passed by already fix or do anything to change the past?

Bottom line, it won't change the past and if all you do is stay in the muck and mirer of the past then focusing on today and now or even on what is to come tomorrow will be covered in the dirt of yesterday.

You have to shake off yesterday - you have to choose to shake of yesterday everyday regardless of whether it was good or bad, because ultimately, we cannot relive, change, or do anything about yesterday. The only thing we can do anything about is today - right now. And the great thing is you have done a huge step and taken an awesome pathway of what right now and today are going to be for you. Taking the step is huge! Hold your head up and quit beating yourself up as this is a moment of change for you and what will come for you today and moving into tomorrow. Don't let the issues and things of the past plague you. Be humble, sincere, and apologetic, but don't let it pull you down into depression and unworthiness.

You are a good person and a better man today than yesterday and with every step you take in a different direction you are changed and moved from what you were to what you are now. It's obvious from reading many of the posts of the people that had experience with your past have a lot more mercy and forgiveness for you than you do - don't let who you were in the past continue to beat you up. That's the old you from the past! Celebrate the new you and keep your outlook positive!

Hope that helps you a lot and encourages you a little!

Be blessed!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Mickey, best of luck to you on your recovery. Lots of good guys here thinking about you and wishing you well. Dave.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

MG - I sent an email to your mchsi address but it bounced back. Is there another I can use?


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Strange, I got an email from you at that address.

[email protected]


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sent to that one as well.


----------

